# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: طراحی الگوریتم C++‎ کمک...

## kamayestani

سلام 
کسی میتونه این سه مسئله رو به زبان C++‎‎ حل کنه ؟

1. مسئله ای که درآنالیز اتوماتیک برنامه ها مکررا بوجود می آید آنستکه تعدادی متغیر  داریم.تعدادی قید(شرط) تساوی به فرم و تعدادیقید نامساوی به فرم   داده شده است. می خواهیمبدانیم که آیا امکان پذیر است که همه آنها برقرار باشند یا خیر؟  برای مثال   نمی تواند برقرار باشد.الگوریتم کارآمدی بنویسید که به عنوان ورودی m قید از n متغیر را دریافت کند و تصمیمبگیرد که آیا می توانند برقرار باشند یا خیر؟

2. بازیزیر را در نظر بگیرید. تعدادی کارت وجود دارد که روی هر کدام یک عدد نوشته شدهاست. یک معامله گر یک توالی از کارت های  که روی هر کارت  عدد  نوشته شده است. سپس دو بازیگر هر کدام یک کارتاز توالی را بر می دارند اما فقط میتوانند اولین یا آخرین کارت از باقیمانده کارتها را بردارند. هدف انتخاب کارت هایی است که بزرگترین مجموع اعداد روی کارت  را داشته باشند. فرض کنید که n زوج است. الگوریتم بهینه ای از مرتبه  برای بازیگر شماره یک ارائه کنید. با داشتنتوالی اولیه, الگوریتم شما باید اطلاعاتی را از قبل با مرتبه درجه دو محاسبه کند وسپس بازیگر شماره یک باید بتواند بطور بهینه انتخاب ها را براساس اطلاعات محاسبهشده در زمان خطی  انجام دهد. 


3. یکزیر رشته پالیندرومیک است اگر خواندن آن از دو طرف یکسان باشد. برای مثال رشته ,C,G,T,G,T,C,A,A,A,A,T,C,G
زیررشته های پالیندرومیک زیادی نظیر A,C,G,C,A ولی زیر رشته A,C,T پالیندرومیک نیست. الگوریتمی بنویسیدکه یک رشته دریافت کند و بزرگترین زیر رشته پالیندرومیک آنرا چاپ کند. مرتبه زمانیاین الگوریتم نباید از درجه دو بیشتر باشد.

----------

